# CPU Last WAGO 750-8202



## -J-E- (8 Juni 2016)

Ich habe 750-8202 Controller unter Codesys 2.3.9.49 in Betrieb.

Die CPU Auslastung habe ich mithilfe der "WagoLibCPUUsage" ausgewertet und on Change geloggt(Mindeständerung des Wertes für Log 5%).
Im Log habe ich nie eine CPU Usage über 60% aufgezeichnet.
Im 'WBM->Diagnostic Information' stehen aber mehrmals Fehler, dass die CPU Nutzung 95% übersteigt.


Gibt es Ideen, an was das liegen könnte??


----------



## dingo (8 Juni 2016)

Hallo JE,
welche Firmware auf dem 8202?
Aktuell ist FW06


----------



## -J-E- (8 Juni 2016)

Ja die aktuelle FW 06 ist auf dem Controller


----------



## dingo (8 Juni 2016)

Welcher Wert vom WagoLibCPUUsage wird geloggt?
Stimmen die Zeitstempel überein?


----------



## -J-E- (8 Juni 2016)

Die Zeitstempel stimmen, es wurde der Wert 'byCpuUsageTotal' geloggt


----------



## dingo (8 Juni 2016)

Beim CPUUsage.FB werden die Werte einmal pro Sekunde ermittelt.

Welcher Wert wird am byCpuUsageTotal angezeigt?
In welcher Task wird der FB aufgerufen?


----------



## KLM (8 Juni 2016)

Mit dem FB habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, denn schneller wäre es den htop Befehl über die Linux-Konsole zu verwenden...

Edit: Hast Du CODESYS-Prioritäten <= 5 vergeben? Die können Dich auch voll ausbremsen.


----------



## -J-E- (9 Juni 2016)

byCpuUsageTotal zeigt die Gesamt CPUauslastung in Prozent.
Alles Tasks sind mit laufen mit Prio 10 oder niederer Priorisiert, 1-9 sind garnicht verwendet.
Der Block ist in Task 10 gelaufen.
ist es möglich den HTOP Befehl aus dem SPS Programm aufzurufen??

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## KLM (9 Juni 2016)

htop ist vergleichbar zum Task Manager von Windows und zeigt Dir alle Prozesse und auch die Gesamt CPU-Auslastung. Ließe sich sicherlich in C als Bibliothek für CODESYS schreiben, aber der von Dir verwendete FB scheint ja schon sowas zu sein. Brauchst Du den/die Wert(e) denn tatsächlich in der Applikation, oder suchst Du nur einen Fehler? Wenn nicht, ist htop in der Linux-Konsole kein Hexenwerk. Lad Dir das Tool Putty aus dem Internet und starte eine ssh-Verbindung auf die IP Deines Controllers. Log Dich ein mit "root" und Passwort "wago" (gib als neues Passwort wieder zweimal "wago" ein") und anschließend startest Du den "Task Manager" mittest Befehl "htop".


----------



## -J-E- (13 Juni 2016)

Mir ging es bei der Auswertung darum, den Grund für die hohe CPU Last zu finden, dass ich über Putty htop ausführen kann weis ich, da die zu hohe CPU Last allerdings nicht regelmäßig auftritt, hab ich eine Möglichkeit gesucht die CPU Last zu loggen.


----------



## dingo (13 Juni 2016)

Vielleicht mit der Taskkonfiguration mit exept_watchdog ein Event aufrufen?


----------



## Marcel Koch (17 Oktober 2018)

-Beitrag in anderen Thread verschoben-


----------

